# Advice for tall beginning rider (6'5.5 with 37 inseam)



## boston-rvl (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi all,

planning to start riding again (which I used to do 20 years ago in NL), but will likely stay in US (Boston area) only another 2 years or so and do not intend to spend more than $600 or so. That's pretty firm, I simply cannot afford to spend more and don't want to wait 6 months to save up for $1000 bike.

As I'm fairly tall, options become somewhat limited. I'm looking at:

New bikes: Tommaso Imola XL link

Used bikes: 
Specialized Allez link (seems too small)
2011 Cannondale CAAD8 61 cm link (can get it for $575)
2005 Trek 5200 62 cm link (can get for about $650)

I realize these are quite different, but since the pool for tall people is small-ish, I'm not super particular. 
Cyclocross bikes would also be fine.

What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

I love my caad8, it's a 2016 frame that I built with a full force 22 drivetrain and it's fabulous. 
I vote for the caad8 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

At 6.5 I'd have to guess you're not a flyweight and going by looks, not actual knowledge, I think the wheels on the CAAD would be better for you.


----------



## boston-rvl (Jul 31, 2017)

Jay Strongbow said:


> At 6.5 I'd have to guess you're not a flyweight and going by looks, not actual knowledge, I think the wheels on the CAAD would be better for you.


Thank you for the reply! I'm about 205 lbs, average build therefore.


----------



## boston-rvl (Jul 31, 2017)

Any thoughts on the sizing of the CAAD8? I think with a longer stem the 61cm should work, but I'm not completely sure...


----------



## marathonrunner (Sep 7, 2016)

Check out the facebook group "big bikes and beyond." Only 60cm frames and up. Better deals on there than what you posted above. I've been able to get great deals because of my size.

I'm 6"5 with a 37" inseam. I ride a 62cm Trek Madone (aero race bike) with a 130mm stem and a 61cm endurance bike with a 130mm stem. I've also ridden a 61cm cyclocross bike but the headtube was pretty short, so it wasn't ideal for a gravel bike. 


Do you have any knowledge wrenching on bikes or fitting yourself to a bike? A 62cm would fit you better. My first bike was from an online dealer because they sold 62cm frames, and my local store did not. But I had to assemble it. Wouldn't recommend bikes direct for your first bike, unless you're willing to take the bike to a shop and have them fit and assemble it for you. Even still, you'd spend less on there and still get a decent bike.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

eBay and craigslist. Tall bikes are a hard sell and can usually be had for cheap.

The used Specialized is way too small.
The Cannondale is too small.
The Trek is too small.

Try Lennard Zinn's fit calculator. He's a framebuilder who is himself tall, so he has a special interest in bikes for tall people. The calculator will at least tell you what top tube length would be appropriate for you.

For whatever reason you've put a price limit on your prospective bike, I think you're too low and run the risk of buying a poorly sized bike just because it meets your budget. Shop wisely.

Based on inseam alone, I'd put you on a 64cm frame.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm 6'3" and I ride a Cannondale CAAD 7 frame size of 58cm. If I were just a little taller I might need the next size up, so I'd be willing to bet a 61cm CAAD 8 would be great for you. The CAAD series of frames are great, very durable and they perform great in both racing and long endurance rides- I've done around 80 or 90 centuries on mine and always felt pretty good at the end of a long ride, even 8+ hours.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The old rule of thumb is your inseam in centimeters times 0.666, which for you is 62.6. My inseam is 33 and I ride 56 cm bikes. 

The Trek is maybe the best fitting bike (don't they run small?), but the bike is kind of old for that much money and those Bontrager wheels are notorious for broken spokes. 

I'd keep looking. None of the options you listed are all that desirable.


----------



## marathonrunner (Sep 7, 2016)

There's a 2011 62cm allez elite on here for $550 shipped anywhere in the U.S.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/185191101821271/


----------



## boston-rvl (Jul 31, 2017)

marathonrunner said:


> There's a 2011 62cm allez elite on here for $550 shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/185191101821271/



Thank you for the FB group suggestion!

The bike you suggested is interesting, for sure.

The other ones that seem interesting are these:
Felt Z85 61cm: link
Specialized Sequoia Elite 61cm: link (might also be too small I suppose)

Thoughts?
I already contacted a bunch of bike shops in the northshore area in MA, but so far none have appropriate bikes....


----------



## boston-rvl (Jul 31, 2017)

pmf said:


> The old rule of thumb is your inseam in centimeters times 0.666, which for you is 62.6. My inseam is 33 and I ride 56 cm bikes.
> 
> The Trek is maybe the best fitting bike (don't they run small?), but the bike is kind of old for that much money and those Bontrager wheels are notorious for broken spokes.
> 
> I'd keep looking. None of the options you listed are all that desirable.


Thank you for the reply and advice. I will look around on the FB group on big bikes, there seem to be some interesting options on there.


----------



## boston-rvl (Jul 31, 2017)

marathonrunner said:


> Wouldn't recommend bikes direct for your first bike, unless you're willing to take the bike to a shop and have them fit and assemble it for you. Even still, you'd spend less on there and still get a decent bike.


So far I have shied away from bikes direct, but it sounds like generally speaking the deals on there are pretty good and could be worth it if I have it professionally assembled/fitted? (which I would do anyway)

Still looking into used, but might consider BD then...

Cheers


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

boston-rvl said:


> So far I have shied away from bikes direct, but it sounds like generally speaking the deals on there are pretty good and could be worth it if I have it professionally assembled/fitted? (which I would do anyway)
> 
> Still looking into used, but might consider BD then...
> 
> Cheers


Just keep in mind that buying online you'll be guessing at sizing. And if you get that wrong a fitter is faced with making compromises.

Also, if 37" is you _cycling_ inseam, there's a possibility you're short torso/ longer legs. If that's the case, you may want to try a couple of 58-60CM bikes.


----------



## boston-rvl (Jul 31, 2017)

PJ352 said:


> Just keep in mind that buying online you'll be guessing at sizing. And if you get that wrong a fitter is faced with making compromises.
> 
> Also, if 37" is you _cycling_ inseam, there's a possibility you're short torso/ longer legs. If that's the case, you may want to try a couple of 58-60CM bikes.


Thank you all for your input. I ended up buying a 2012 fuji roubaix 3.0 xxl for $325 from bicyclebluebook through eBay.
Tried an xl recently which felt just a tad smallish. For my purposes, the specs of this Fuji seem good enough, and leaves me with some cash for small immediate upgrades.

Thanks guys!

Cheers

Photo


----------

